

How can we minimize NSA surveillance? - cpursley

In light of the NSA spying situation, what replacement services out there can we use to legally minimize NSA surveillance without going off the grid?<p>duckduckgo search? 
Linux distros?
TOR?<p>What else?
======
forward_number
You can forward email and phone calls from services that provide a bit more
privacy. For example, such services should allow to block the address/number
from which the forwarded email/call come from; such services should be either
free or collect payments via Bitcoin, and in general collect the minimum data
required in order to provide such a service.

(I am new here and am not sure whether I can refer you to a service that we
have built. When I tried to submit "Show HN" I was not permitted to post.)

------
codemonkeymike
Not having a cell phone would probably be your best bet if your looking to
hide something. If not, campaigning for a senator/congressman who will work on
changing the current flawed NSA.

